# carlo rossi jug cap



## Swilley (Oct 18, 2011)

i got many carlo rossi jugs from the recycling center today but they have no caps. where can i find caps that will fit


----------



## Arne (Oct 19, 2011)

A lot of the brew stores have different size caps. Or try our sponsor at the wine makers toy store. His address is at the top of the forum page. Didn't look them up but he has most everything you need for winemaking. Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2011)

If you cannot find caps, you might try a rubber stopper. Again, as Arne suggested, George and his guys can point you in the right direction.


----------



## SarahRides (Oct 19, 2011)

I get the same jugs from my neighbor, I probably have a dozen of them. Even if they came with the original caps, I wouldn't use them, I found that they tend to leak. They take a size 6 bung.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 19, 2011)

Without seeing or knowing the jugs it's hard for me to comment.

Based primarily on SarahRides' comment, I believe they will take a 38mm polyseal cap. These are available at most wine making stores. If you have a store near you, take a bottle to the store and test fit a cap before buying.

If you are using these jugs as a secondary fermenter, then the #6 bung and air-lock is the way to go. If you are filling with finished wine, then the 38mm cap is best.

Steve


----------



## Swilley (Oct 19, 2011)

I called sevral wine making stores and all of them said they are not sure if the 38mm will fit.I have 12 gallons of cranberry skeeter pee I want to put in these jugs but I need some caps .I could use bleach jug caps but I am not sure if I want to use them


----------



## cpfan (Oct 19, 2011)

Swilley said:


> I called sevral wine making stores and all of them said they are not sure if the 38mm will fit.


Good retailers. When I ran a store, I preferred that customers bring in a sample bottle. Making sure of the fit results in less frustration for customer & retailer.

BTW, the two standard cap sizes are 28mm and 38mm, but different bottles have different threads, and big companies can order custom sizes of bottles & caps.

Steve


----------



## SarahRides (Oct 19, 2011)

I just tried one of those caps on one of my carlo rossi jugs......and it appears to fit with no leaking.


----------



## Swilley (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool I will order a dozen 38mm poly seal caps today.thanks for the help


----------

